# featherlite sst25 woes



## gatorchin75 (Apr 11, 2011)

cleaned carb, new plug, filter, etc...doesn't want to run with choke on "run"..ran on 1/2 choke for about an hour, then for a little on "run"..shut down to refuel, when i restarted would only run a little bit on 1/2 choke, then bog down, i set to fully choke it would come back, switch to half, run fine few a few seconds(10-20) then bog down again...if i held choke between fully choked and 1/2 choke it really took off, but of course its hard to cut weeds and hold the choke with the other hand in that position..lol..so i'm wondering what to do..i read somewhere to clean or remove the spark arrestor??any vids out there on how to do this?? i've never tackled that side of the engine before....if anyone has any insight or other suggestions i'm all ears


----------



## edmo (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll try to offer a few suggestions. Not familiar with the particular trimmer, but most are similar. Doesn't sound like a plugges exhaust, but wouldn't hurt to check. Should be a couple screws to pull an exhaust coverr that should provide access to the screen for cleaning or removal. 

Assuming compression is OK, it sounds like the mixture getting to the combustion chamber is too lean. A lot of things to check for i.e. air leaks in gaskets, restricted fuel flow (dirt, metering lever to low, bad pump diaphram, etc.). I assume the high speed jet not accessible, which makes everything else inside have to be just right.


----------



## edmo (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's a guy with your machine and same symptoms, maybe it will help.


----------



## Loblolly77 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey;

You might try taking a look at the gasket between the carb and the plastic manifold it mounts on, I've seen cases where the factory  misaligned that gasket causing an air leak, and covering up half the inlet port with the gasket. Note, This gasket is not the same as the rubber O-ring between the cylinder and the carb mount.


----------



## gatorchin75 (Apr 11, 2011)

*update*

after watching the video edmo posted i bought myself a carb adjustment tool online for $5..waited a week for it to ship, made a couple of small adjustments on the low and high screws and it runs like a top...thanks everyone for your replies and advice


----------

